# Bestest Game Music... Ever?



## SixtySixHundred (Aug 27, 2010)

I've been doing some music for a couple of homebrew projects on the DS and I've decided to take it further by actually making an album of Game music remixes, the trouble is, I'm not sure what music I want to remix..

I've got the *Bob-Omb Battlefield*, (_Super Mario 64, N64, DS_) music done and it sounds good, I've also done *World 4-1 of Super Mario Land*, (_GBC_) plus the *Overworld theme* from the Legend of Zelda games. I was thinking of doing the *Boss music* from Final Fantasy VIII too...

Basically, I want to know everyone's favourite game music so I can make something full of tunes people recognize. I'm also not going to charge for the album, it's purely for you good folk of the 'Temp for being such a good bunch!

I'm looking for 9 or 10 more great game tunes to remix for this album to be complete so post your favourites and hopefully, in a little while, there will be a GBAtemp-dedicated album!!..

So far...
*Bob-Omb Battlefield,
SML 4-1,
Zelda Overworld,
FFVIII Boss*

Any music, from any genre, from any gaming platform. Just as long as it's popular, it will be considered.

Nice one!


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 27, 2010)

Another one...?

Golden Sun: The Lost Age credits.
'Nuff said.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 27, 2010)

That's good vidya games music.

Most of the No More Heroes and Metal Gear Solid soundtracks are pretty good too.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Aug 27, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Another one...?
> 
> Golden Sun: The Lost Age credits.
> 'Nuff said.



What you mean by another one?

Weird how you mention GS: Lost Age credits music. I completed that for the 1st time on Wednesday and loved the credits music...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I'm all over that No More Heroes music! The vocal might be troublesome but other than that, perfect. MGS games do have very good music too, something for me to do later..


----------



## prowler (Aug 27, 2010)

DO EET.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 27, 2010)

I really like the music from Terranigma on SNES, also various tracks from Castlevania SotN and then of course there is the amazing To Zanarkand from FFX.


----------



## xist (Aug 27, 2010)

The Chrono Cross OST...case closed.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Aug 27, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> DO EET.
> 
> Xenosaga Episode 1 - Last Battle Theme music is *in*. Made the hairs on my neck stand up!!
> 
> ...



Looking now. Haven't played Terranigma and not keen on Castlevania games tho. 'To Zanarkand' is the likely choice, may even substitute FFVIII boss music for it..


----------



## Samurai Goomba (Aug 27, 2010)

It may not have been the most celebrated game on the GameCube, but dayum was that soundtrack good.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Aug 27, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> The Chrono Cross OST...case closed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That reminds me of Morris Dancers! "Hey Nonny Nonny" and all that shite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Loving Donkey Kong country music too and I have sheet music for that so might find a DKC tune or two to do as well.


----------



## xist (Aug 27, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> Yaaaaaaaaawn!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are oh so epicly wrong....but each to their own. Dream of a Shore is one of my favourite arrangements ever, especially Gutzalpus' OCRemix version.


----------



## Samurai Goomba (Aug 27, 2010)

If you don't like this, I have no respect for you...


----------



## shyam513 (Aug 27, 2010)

I Think Final Fantasy X's soundtrack rocks - and this is my favourite

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaU94E0zjvk

It's called People of the North Pole


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Aug 27, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> SixtySixHundred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I most likely am wrong but I'm trying to stay away from 'arranged' pieces as they don't make for particularly good remixes. I probably should have said this in my original post, sorry.


----------



## Samurai Goomba (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## SixtySixHundred (Aug 27, 2010)

Samurai Goomba said:
			
		

> If you don't like this, I have no respect for you...
> 
> 
> Hmm. Still kinda folky but I think I can do things with that due to the reasonably high tempo. It's quite a nice track actually.
> ...



Nearly missed your post... Nice music. I like it a lot.. 

I've gotta fly out now but I like all your suggestions and I'll check back in a while.

Cheers, I can get on with a few of those tunes later..


----------



## Revolution [9] (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm a bit surprised no one's mentioned Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. That game had some quality music; it represents my childhood with video games.


----------



## Hero-Link (Aug 27, 2010)

Game music is mostly memorable by playing the game. not exactly by just listening it.

Makes little sense to me, enjoying a game music without playing it's game. (Except of course for those such as the music posted here from Alan Wake, god damn that music reminds me of old school rock)


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Aug 27, 2010)

Anything from Guilty Gear or Blaz Blue. Hands down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPA3Y-acjb0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ul21yjKIT1Y


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 27, 2010)

i like the tekken 2 soundtrack!!

my favorite game music!!


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Aug 27, 2010)

My favorite game's OST is from the Donkey Kong Country series, especially DKC 2.


----------



## prowler (Aug 27, 2010)

Almost forgot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCUe7UyA_Ec
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQ2QgcRrWlc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb-xNUPFq2s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3rk31VvvSs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKWgJNm9Mg0

I always have to include this in every Video Game OST thread.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 27, 2010)

As Thug4L1f3 said, Terranigma's music is among the best music ever created (not just VGM).

The best song IMHO is the Underworld theme:


And played by a very good YouTube musician:


Remix these or GTFO.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 27, 2010)

Bomb-Om Battlefield is just so iconic.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 27, 2010)

I like the Brawl mixes of the LoZoT

Here is one with Link's Awakening
Zelda II
Molgera Battle: WindWaker
A bunch put together

I like quite a few of the ones in brawl, these are my favorite Zelda tracks. ^.^


----------



## PeregrinFig (Aug 27, 2010)

Mother 3 has a really amazing soundtrack. A few of my favorites are:

Mom's Hometown (basically the main theme)
Monkey's Love Song
Monkey's Delivery Service
Mecha-Drago Battle
Unfounded Revenge
and the Mr. Batty battle music for lulz.

All the ones I listed are on VGMusic, as well as some more good ones.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 27, 2010)

1. Sonic 3 Music - Ice Cap Zone
2. Mario & Luigi Bowsers Inside Story - Final Boss Music
3. Zelda Minish Cap - Cloud Top


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 27, 2010)

I couldn't pick one so I have these to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and of course


----------



## Mesiskope (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUC7VEdeBmM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF8gkBGrV-8


----------



## PeregrinFig (Aug 27, 2010)

Those two Ace Attorney ones above reminded me of these.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 27, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Those two Ace Attorney ones above reminded me of these.
> You made a mistake with the bbcode.
> It's supposed to be
> CODE[youtube]m1Syt7p2Iv0[/youtube]
> [youtube]Dne7tQB1DC8[/youtube]


----------



## Depravo (Aug 27, 2010)

I dare you.


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 27, 2010)

Snatcher!


Two songs from one of my recent favorites, Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World:


----------



## metamaster (Aug 28, 2010)

I really liked the song from Gerudo Valley in Zelda Ocarina of Time


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Aug 28, 2010)

I liked the Ace Attorney songs. Those were really catchy and got stuck in my head.
And of course probably the most known game song out there: SUPER MARIO!!!!!


----------



## Fudge (Aug 28, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> That's good vidya games music.
> 
> Most of the No More Heroes and Metal Gear Solid soundtracks are pretty good too.


I love that song. Anyway, some of my favorites:







My favorite:


----------



## Lushay (Aug 28, 2010)

Everything featuring Hideki Naganuma.


----------



## Kikuichimonji (Aug 28, 2010)

This thread needs more Falcom Sound Team jdk!


----------



## Juanmatron (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## T-hug (Aug 30, 2010)

FF7 battle music!


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 30, 2010)

I swear this thread existed and I posted in it before.

Anyways.

NIER has an absolutely amazing soundtrack.
Oh, and if you're curious about the language...it was apparently made up for the games soundtrack. As I recall, they're actually all 'future' versions of different languages. All written by the singer herself.



Spoiler



Kaine Salvation is the same song essentially, but faster.


This is the general "field" music you hear on most fields. Love it.


Gloomy and gives me chills. But still epic.



http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=99...ort_field=title
That's the full playlist for the soundtrack. Dabble in it. It's spectacular.


Oh and castlevania of course.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 30, 2010)

I really liked Professor Layton intro music


----------



## Fudge (Sep 1, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> I swear this thread existed and I posted in it before.
> 
> Anyways.
> 
> ...


I love the music in that game so much. Cold Steel Coffin is awesome. I love Snow in Summer too.


----------



## c0wcommander (Sep 1, 2010)

Did you know there are three kinds of aces?


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Sep 1, 2010)

Paper Mario Start Menu Music without a doubt
http://www.vgmusic.com/music/console/ninte..._file_theme.mid


----------



## Orsted (Sep 4, 2010)

These two. These Two right here.

*Frog's Theme*


*Gato's Theme*


----------



## Issac (Sep 4, 2010)

This song is HANDS DOWN the best of them all. How epic any Final Fantasy song might be. How classic the Chrono Trigger soundtrack is... this is the Ultimate VG music of all time!

Duck Tales - The Moon


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 4, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Cold Steel Coffin is easily one of my favorites. It's so hard to actually choose favorites though, haha.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Orsted said:
			
		

> These two. These Two right here.
> 
> *Frog's Theme*
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have to go ahead and agree whit this fine gentleman.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Sep 4, 2010)

My favorite VGMs are from Ape Escape for the PS1







EDIT: Added extra music.


----------



## pasc (Sep 5, 2010)

Flowers, Sun and Rain, the DS one sucks compared to the PS2 one, so take the PS2 one.

EDIT: After looking at my avatar: 
Crisis Core Final Fantasy VII.
- Moonlit Wandering
- Night of Seclusion
those songs rock (but the other ones are great aswell.)


----------



## keine (Nov 14, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy 1 & 2. Full orchestration. A thing of nostalgic beauty.


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 14, 2010)

Megaman X is great if you're looking for rock in game music. 





You should check out the entire SaGa series OSTs. They're all great.






Mabinogi's got some pretty good music too. I was surprised when I ran into this.


----------



## da_head (Nov 14, 2010)

tsk tsk, im fairly disappointed with the songs in this thread. lets set it back on track with three classics, fan made:


----------



## gridatttack (Nov 22, 2010)

Maybe one of this three?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Nov 22, 2010)

These are some of the better songs I can think off now!


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 22, 2010)

I can play this on the keyboard.


----------



## Ossot (Nov 22, 2010)




----------

